

Google every other page is blank, why? - abarringer
https://www.google.com/search?q=%25k

======
abarringer
If you click through the pages 2,4,6 on the bottom they are blank.

~~~
xpose2000
I don't see any blank pages either.

------
endantwit
Euh, I don't see any blank pages...

